# Truck painted



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just got my truck re painted and ready for logo. I will show a video later this week of the bins inside and my new set up.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks good. Wish I could get my bosses to have my truck painted.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Looks good. Wish I could get my bosses to have my truck painted.



Wait until you see the inside. I started at this shop almost three years ago and they never really stocked it from the last guy. It's got everything on it from sewer equipment water heater tools and more. I've been plumbing for twelve years and have always been lucky to have a hackney box to work out of.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hackneys are top of the line. Nice.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a big ass back door!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hillside said:


> That's a big ass back door!



It's a double door. It just looks huge


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What did it cost to get repainted?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

My boss had it done so I'm not sure.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The truck is back from getting wrapped. I think it turned out nice.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got mine back from the wrap company.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> The truck is back from getting wrapped. I think it turned out nice.


That looks nice being so low to the ground, are you able to back into most driveways? Seems like if the was an incline the bumper might hit.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

We park on streets mostly. But it does fine in 99 percent of driveways. Your looks great I like the guy with the wrench. Are you hearing to do more water heaters?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> We park on streets mostly. But it does fine in 99 percent of driveways. Your looks great I like the guy with the wrench. Are you hearing to do more water heaters?


 I've done 8 in the last 3 days and getting ready to head out the door to do another.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice. With the water heater in your name do people call for plumbing too?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Nice. With the water heater in your name do people call for plumbing too?


 Past clients usually try to get me to do regular jobs but I just refer them to another plumber I work with.


----------

